# flamingo



## jjon546 (Jan 19, 2008)

trout at flamingo and Jenna driving the banshee


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: flamingo *

Nice fish!

BTW, we will be staying at Watson's Place this weekend. If you are over that way stop by.


----------



## jjon546 (Jan 19, 2008)

sure thing tom


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Beautiful boat!


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

x2 nice boat


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: flamingo *

You guys Rock. [smiley=rockin.gif] Nice to see the entire family appreciating the Glades.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

great shot of your lil lady in the boat using the glasses. that should be on your desk for sure.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: flamingo *

Powerpole and Tbag would be pretty happy with that last photo too! Nice shot!


----------



## KOBY (Jul 18, 2007)

Very Nice.........How do u like the Banshee..? Do the rods get in the way not being under gunnels, is their enough room to get by them.....? Thanx, been thinkin of one......


----------



## jchin7 (May 17, 2018)

Cant wait to make a Flamingo Trip.


----------

